# Leider wieder aktuell: Drahtfallen im Landkreis Harburg / Röttiger Kaserne



## Kono (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Biker.

Auf der Panzerringstrasse, bzw. auf dem Gelände südlich der ehemaligen Röttiger Kaserne, hat ein Unbekannter einen Stacheldraht Anschlag verübt. Online habe ich (nur) den Bericht aus der Hamburger MoPo gefunden -> link.
Laut Aussage der Polizei ist dies inzwischen die zweite Stacheldrahtattake innerhalb kürzerer Zeit gewesen.
Daher: Augen auf in diesem Gebiet. Wer in diesen Zusammenhang verdächtige Personen in dem o.g. Gebiet beobachtet und/oder sogar aufgebaute "scharfe" Fallen entdeckt, diese bitte unbedingt und umgehend der Polizei unter 110 oder besser dem Polizeirevier Neu Wulmstorf (040)-70013860 melden.

Gruß und bleibt alle gesund,
Arne


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (20. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Warnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

